# Beef Yield from Jersey Steer



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Can someone point me to a resource/site/link that discusses the typical beef yield from a Jersey steer. Thanks.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/Articles/Cooking-Tips--Techniques-642/beef-cut-yield-per-steer.aspx


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

http://ars.sdstate.edu/MeatSci/May99-1.htm


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Slaughtered several Jersey Steers in the past few years. Looked at my slaughterhouse tickets and my in freezer yeild was 44-47%...One fine meat I'll tell you. I have two Jerseys in my pastures right now...yummy


----------



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

Topside- Could you tell me about Jersey meat? How is it different? At what age do you butcher and what do you feed?

I am getting my first Jersey to raise for beef in a few weeks. He will be about a month and a half old. Any tips? Thanks.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

apryl...Jersey meat is tender and sweet unlike most other breeds. The fat has a yellow tint which is beta caradine. Usually slaughter at 18 months or older. Jerseys are a slow growing animal but worth the wait. My steers get small amounts of grain throughout their lifetime, but will increase greatly for the last two months. I never pen the animal, pasture life till the last sun sets...Topside


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

What kind of hanging weight do you get topside? I just had my Jersey slaughtered a couple of weeks ago, and his hw was 425.0 lbs. He was probably 16 months old. Does that seem low?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok found the paperwork. Live weight 975, dressed weight 535, dressing percentage 54.87%. Their dressed weight is the hanging weight. Each slaughterhouse uses different terms for the same thing...Anyway there are the number right off my ticket...Topside


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Just picked this little bull up yesterday, keep them coming, it's all about timing, slow growers...Topside


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Could not agree more. I can get a Jersey calf almost free here and the meet is SOOOOOOOOOOOO tender. We butcher at 18 months, Topsides figures are right on.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks to all. I bought a steer at auction last week and will feed him out until the Fall. He weighed in at 700 lbs at the sale barn, but was on the thin side. He is already fattening up in the pasture.


----------



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm getting a jersey bull calf in a few weeks that will be a little over a month and a half old when I get him. He has been on real milk and is healthy. Is $150 a reasonable price considering he'll be almost old enough to wean?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Apryl, yes that's a reasonable price....Considering all the work that went into a almost weaned calf. I wouldn't charge less if I was the seller, in fact I'd charge more, that's for sure. Ask the dairyman if he feels the calf still needs milk on the day of purchase? If he feels it still does, how much and mention milk replacer.....I've raise many calves for other people, that is a good price, enjoy your new calf....Pictures are coming soon I'm sure....Topside


----------

